# Forum Home Renovation Flooring  Fixing Yellow tongue or green tongue flooring to joists. What nail to use?

## Haxby

Hi all, 
Long time reader, first time poster here.  
I am an owner builder in Clunes VIC. I have just put in the joists,bearers,stumps and insulation and am ready for the yellow tongue platform flooring. Actually, specifically I am using the Laminex brand green tongue, which I understand is identical. 
I want to use a nail gun to fix the flooring sheets to the joists (90x45 MGP10). What nails should I use? 
The laminex brochure says 55x2.5 Tee head or finished head
The structafloor brochure says 65x2.5 D head.  
I guess since these are "minimum" requirements, then plain old framing "Clipped head" 75x3.05mm nails would be OK? 
Of course I am using construction adhesive to the joists and tongue and groove joins.

----------


## intertd6

> Hi all, 
> Long time reader, first time poster here.  
> I am an owner builder in Clunes VIC. I have just put in the joists,bearers,stumps and insulation and am ready for the yellow tongue platform flooring. Actually, specifically I am using the Laminex brand green tongue, which I understand is identical. 
> I want to use a nail gun to fix the flooring sheets to the joists (90x45 MGP10). What nails should I use? 
> The laminex brochure says 55x2.5 Tee head or finished head
> The structafloor brochure says 65x2.5 D head.  
> I guess since these are "minimum" requirements, then plain old framing "Clipped head" 75x3.05mm nails would be OK? 
> Of course I am using construction adhesive to the joists and tongue and groove joins.

  the only reason 75 mm nails wouldn't be used is if a gas nailer couldn't drive them into HWD joists, the longer nails are around half the cost of the shorter nails.
regards inter

----------


## Haxby

Thanks Inter. 
Regular steel framing nails or should I get the galvanised ones?

----------


## intertd6

Normally bright would be used, galvanised are around 3 times the cost.
regards inter

----------


## barney118

55mm is all that's required I used them on my platform floor with paslode framer into I joist.  
Sent from my iPhone 5s using Tapatalk

----------


## Oldsaltoz

It's good practice to seal the top with a sutable sealant to prevent corrosion, just take the time to run a scaper over the top before sealing to ensure it's flush. 
This a MUST in wet rooms. 
Good luck and fair winds.  ~ ><((((º> <º}}}}>< ~   :Smilie:

----------


## ChocDog

I used 50 x 3mm D (clipped) head bright. Perfect for the job. Plus Bostitch Ultraset.

----------


## Tools

50mm gun nails are twice the price of 75mm. 
Tools

----------


## ChocDog

> 50mm gun nails are twice the price of 75mm. 
> Tools

  For DIY, I reckon the difference is not too bad, $30 vs $37. 
Otter Collated Framing Nail 50mmx2.87mm 3000pk https://www.masters.com.au/product/9...x2-87mm-3000pk  
Otter Collated Framing Nails 75 x 3.05mm 34 deg 3000pk https://www.masters.com.au/product/9...-coated-3000pk

----------


## Tools

Seems like the gap has narrowed since I last looked! 
Tools

----------


## paddyjoy

Does anyone know why you have to use a thicker nail when manual nailing? What's the logic behind this?

----------


## phild01

> Does anyone know why you have to use a thicker nail when manual nailing? What's the logic behind this?

  It would have to do with holding power.  Hand driven nails are slippery compared to gun fired nails.  I believe these nails are coated with a substance to enhance grip.
Suggest you do a comparison removing both types of nails from scrap.

----------


## David.Elliott

Then we know the holding power!

----------


## phild01

> Then we know the holding power!

  Sometimes I have used screws for stud-work, just isn't practical to screw everything.

----------


## paddyjoy

> It would have to do with holding power.  Hand driven nails are slippery compared to gun fired nails.  I believe these nails are coated with a substance to enhance grip.
> Suggest you do a comparison removing both types of nails from scrap.

  Ok this makes sense, so it is the type of nail they are referring to in this requirement and not the method of nailing. So a machine driven nail that is manually hammered in should provide just as much holding power as a machine driven nail fired from a gun, in theory.   

> Sometimes I have used screws for stud-work, just isn't practical to screw everything.

  Interesting what size screws did you use?

----------


## phild01

> Ok this makes sense, so it is the type of nail they are referring to in this requirement and not the method of nailing. So a machine driven nail that is manually hammered in should provide just as much holding power as a machine driven nail fired from a gun, in theory.   
> Interesting what size screws did you use?

  No, manually driving a gun nail might be different as the speed of delivery would melt the gunk on the nail due to friction whereas manually driving that same nail may not do that.
Tend to use gal or the green ones 8-10 and suitable length, prob a 65(scew)-90mm.  If The timber needs straightening up a bit I would use a batten screw.  It's not often, just those times when it is more convenient than nailing or I need a very good holding.  Those times when sorting out issues with a frame or retrofitting, just depends.

----------

